# Steam Cleaner



## rexster314 (Mar 29, 2017)

I  got this the other day. I believe I'll be keeping it. Already steamed the ceramic cooktop in the kitchen with good results.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 30, 2017)

Great video, even greater find!  What do you have, name, model, etc? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I am not much interested in seeing the steam from you cleaning it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  We all want to see that Bad Boy doing this! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Keep us all posted to your progress, Smoke on Mike.


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 30, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> Great video, even greater find!  What do you have, name, model, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, gotta get the gunk off first. By name, model I guess you're talking about the steam cleaner. McCulloch 1275.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 30, 2017)

Nope sorry, more interested in your ceramic cooking grill. Silly Rabbit, this is a SMF, I have a pressure washer !


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 30, 2017)

I have a 3100psi pressure washer also, but the steamer I can use inside. I don't have a ceramic grill, I have a ceramic cooktop


----------

